# bouncing while spinning



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I've noticed that when I spin at high cadences I feel like I'm bouncing up and down on the saddle, what could be the cause of that and what can I do to fix it? thanks.

-Links


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

how high of a cadence?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

No matter how good you are, at a high enough cadence, everyone will start to bounce. It takes practice to up your max spinnin. It may help to raise your butt slightly off the saddle.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

your saddle is too high. probably could lower it about a centimeter. I had the same problem recently with my first bike.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

logansites said:


> your saddle is too high. probably could lower it about a centimeter. I had the same problem recently with my first bike.


Actually, it's too low. If it was too high, you would rock from side to side while pedaling.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm going to try moving it down for todays ride. It that doesn't work I will raise it back up and work on smoothing out my spinning. Thanks for the reponses, contradicting as they were.

-Links


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

Mr Wood said:


> Actually, it's too low. If it was too high, you would rock from side to side while pedaling.


thats what I thought too so I raised my saddle and it didnt improve. then I asked the guys at my LBS what was up and they said to try lowering it...which I did...and now I dont bounce. maybe its just a matter of semantics... the side to side when you are really spinning could be interpreted as bouncing? anyway, it worked for me so maybe it will work for the OP.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You haven't said at what rpm you're beginning to bounce. My suggestion is to "ramp up" to higher speeds. Work up to your maximum comfort zone - your max rpm without bouncing. Concentrate on keeping your butt firmly on the saddle and peddaling in circles. Visualize your feet spinning in perfect circles, pushing down, pulling back, lifting up, coming over the top of the stroke. Strive to relax and be very smooth. If you start to bounce, back off a few rpm's and stay smooth.

It's much easier, better, and more productive to work on this skill using rollers or a trainer than it is on the road. It can certainly be done on the road, but there are more distractions and varying conditions there. The most important things I concentrate on when I start bouncing is pushing my butt into the saddle and relaxing.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You bounced coz yer saddle's too high as what your LBS have suggested.

Anyway, what versatile said would work. remember: push your butt into the saddle and relax when you start bouncing. I find it hard to not bounce at 160+rpm when I'm doing spinning drills but pushing my butt down definitely makes it possible to stay seated.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*LIke getting to Carnegie Hall*

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

links0311 said:


> I've noticed that when I spin at high cadences I feel like I'm bouncing up and down on the saddle, what could be the cause of that and what can I do to fix it? thanks.
> 
> -Links


I believe that most of what is written above is addressing the symptom, not the problem.

When you start at the top with the 'power' portion of your stroke, the nerves fire and muscle fibers of your quads are recruited - the harder the stroke the more fibers are recruited. When your foot gets to the bottom these nerves have to stop firing and relax the muscle fibers. There is a certain rate at which you are capable of doing this. If your cadence is faster than that rate, you will still be pushing down when the pedal is at the bottom and the only thing that can move is you - up off the saddle.

The way to increase this rate is to practice at cadences just under where you bounce. As you teach your nerves to fire/stop firing faster, your cadence will increase. A drill I have used with success is a 30 sec 'spin up'. Start with 10 sec at a fast cadence, 10 sec even faster and finish with 10 sec at just under your bounce rate. Rest 2 min and do it again. Repeat 3-4 times. Do it daily.

Symptom treating: The reason some of the things in the above posts will help you spin faster is that they are techniques designed to lessen the use of the quads and increase the use the hamstrings/glutes. The less quad power, the faster you can fire/stop.

TF


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*combination of saddle height and technique?*

Having the saddle at the wrong height will contribute, but I can't remember if too high or too low is the culprit, and we have votes for both in this thread. Technique may have something to do with it, too. I spin above 90 most of the time, but if I try to go much higher than that, I have to concentrate on keeping a quiet lower body. Nobody actually pedals in a full circle for more than a couple of strokes at a time, but if you THINK circle, and pull across the bottom of the stroke like you were scraping mud off your shoe, it should help.


----------



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

Awesome replies, thanks. i will continue to practice and work on what you all suggested. Thanks again for all your sound advice.

-Links


----------

